# Is sneezing for a new baby rat normal? And some other questions



## Shatto

I got a new rat at petsmart yesterday and he's been sneezing a lot whenever he's running around being curious or when I'm handling him, he appears healthy otherwise. He's also making a slight squeak and noise that sounds like he's chewing on something or grinding his teeth is that normal? I've had a lot of hamsters, ferrets and gerbils but first rat. I am well aware that I should get him a cage mate but the the petsmart I got him at are male only and the lady there told me to only get a female and not another male if I get two. I know everyone says two doesn't take more care than having one but with two won't the bedding get dirtier more often? The food will run out quicker and if both get sick it's more money at the vet. The bedding he has is Kaytee clean and cozy bedding, it looks like shredded paper and it says it's 99.9% dust free. He also like to run around for a bit but then just stays under the second level of his cage that is shady, he'll just huddle there till I open his cage door, I assume maybe because he is lonely, however at petsmart they had all the rats separated and alone so I don't know if he minds being alone or if he's ever been with another rat. He has a wheel but doesn't seem interested in it either. Any advice?


----------



## Voltage

Uhm, new rats will have new home sneezes which can last a few days. If it lasts longer than four you should have him see a vet. Which under a fourteen day warranty petsmart can provide the vet visit for free but you would risk a slight chance of them putting him down because he won't legally be yours as they have to refund you and then sell him back to you. If the chewing and grinding is bruxing then he is either happy or stressed.
Unless you plan on getting the male neutered or the female spayed do NOT get a female to go with a male. You should ALWAYS get the same gender unless one or the other is fixed.
If he is alone the vet bills would be more expensive because he'd be more prone to illness and depression. Also the food does not go by that quickly and no matter how many rats you have the bedding should be changed once a week. You can also litter box train them to keep it cleaner. Keep in mind though that they will only poop in the litter box. They will still pee everywhere else. 
I've honestly never been to a pet smart before where they had rats alone unless all the rat's buddies were sold. Make sure you do plenty of research to keep your ratty friend healthy and happy.
And I don't know what the heck that lady was thinking. Rats multiply really fast, you definitely do NOT want to put two intact rats of opposite gender together at all much less in the same cage. That is why they have male and female stores so you can't buy opposite genders together and so there are no accidental pregnancies.
They mate like every week and have up to 20 babies per litter.


----------



## Shatto

I can't imagine that petsmart knew very much about rats, they had only the rats separated, I've been there a few times and the rats were always alone. They have small wire wheels for them and a dome to sleep in which most of them occupy. Another customer passed me and saw the rat cage in my cart and asked what I was getting...obviously a rat, she then said they "oh they all get tumors" and she had like 17 of them, I just smiled and walked away. The employee that helped me said rats are far better than gerbils and hamsters which is the only thing I can agree with that she told me.

Now if after lets just say a week, he isn't better and I return him to petsmart would I be returning him completely or can I just get him checked out by the vet there? Would I have to go back in a few days and buy him all over again if someone else doesn't first?

Off topic but while I was there looking at the rats which they have at the very bottom, I assume because not everyone wants to see rats before hamsters and other more socially accepted pets first. A little girl and her rather large mother came in and as the girl was leaning down to look at the bottom tanks her mom called her back and said "come on, those are rats" the little girl looked disgusted said eww and left with her mother. I was pretty furious at that point but didn't say anything, I hate all the negative hype rats get.


----------



## Voltage

I think it really depends on which petsmart you go to. I got all three of my rats from petsmart 8 days ago (peanut butter came home the day before yesterday). These are my first rats but I've been wanting rats for a very long time and have done a ton of research on them. Only five days after I brought Arya and Toast home, Toast had gotten a head tilt. I knew right away something was wrong with her but was VERY nervous about taking her back to petsmart because no matter what I did NOT want a refund for her. After coming to terms with the fact that was the only way she was going to get any vet care because I couldn't afford a vet visit. I sucked it up and took her back and made it VERY clear that I want her back no matter what. 
All pets from petsmart have a 14 day vet assured warranty. In which in those 14 days you can take them back and get a refund, a replacement rat or vet care. In order to get the vet care they have to refund you so legally the rat is theirs. They will not sell him back to ANYONE but you unless you don't want him. (I'd make it clear to them just in case) And then they schedule the rat a vet appointment. It has been a very good experience for me so far. Toast is still at petsmart but she has already seen the vet. They have been giving me updates and I'm allowed to call and check up on her whenever I want and can even visit her. She will be coming back home with me in a week or two.
But I think it really depends on the petsmart. So I'd go with the free vet care but be very wary. The people at the petsmart I went to actually knew what they were doing and were extremely nice. I'm even taking Arya for a checkup with them. (She still is sneezing and its been over a week). 
Unfortunately petsmart gets their rats from sketchy sources. Places that will abuse and mistreat the pet that is now sitting in your home. Both my girls probably got sick at wherever they came from. So if you do plan on getting a pet from petsmart in the future, expect vet visits more often than when you get a rat from a breeder.
But no one will be able to buy your rat before you get the chance to.

Yea some people don't realize just how amazing rats are. I couldn't get one until I moved out because my mom was CONVINCED that they were dirty, mean and gross. She is starting to come around though after all the videos of my babies running around and being adorable though. Unfortunately she hasn't been able to see them in person cause I moved pretty far away.

Not all people who have owned rats know anything about them. I had someone try to lecture me about Toast's condition because they had rats before. Needless to say they were wrong and had no right to try and diagnose my rat.


----------



## Rat Daddy

In my experience it's about a coin toss, with about half if not more baby rats developing sneezes after they have been handled by humans for about 10 minutes. So most start at the pet shop or on the way home or shortly after you open the box. Other then sneezing there are no other serious symptoms and the rats get better in about a week or so. After the first day the symptoms don't get worse, that's the key. 

If your pet shop rat pup starts sneezing that's normal, if the sneezing develops into something else or gets worse day by day, that's not. If your rat is sick for much over a week that's also not normal.


----------



## Dayumie

Shatto said:


> I got a new rat at petsmart yesterday and he's been sneezing a lot whenever he's running around being curious or when I'm handling him, he appears healthy otherwise. He's also making a slight squeak and noise that sounds like he's chewing on something or grinding his teeth is that normal? I've had a lot of hamsters, ferrets and gerbils but first rat. I am well aware that I should get him a cage mate but the the petsmart I got him at are male only and the lady there told me to only get a female and not another male if I get two. I know everyone says two doesn't take more care than having one but with two won't the bedding get dirtier more often? The food will run out quicker and if both get sick it's more money at the vet. The bedding he has is Kaytee clean and cozy bedding, it looks like shredded paper and it says it's 99.9% dust free. He also like to run around for a bit but then just stays under the second level of his cage that is shady, he'll just huddle there till I open his cage door, I assume maybe because he is lonely, however at petsmart they had all the rats separated and alone so I don't know if he minds being alone or if he's ever been with another rat. He has a wheel but doesn't seem interested in it either. Any advice?


If your bedding is different than the bedding the store used they will be sneezy for a few days it's nothing to worry about my three girls sneezed for a few days and are now fine. I would say if your going to get her a cagemate you should try to contact a breeder, they tend to be much more social this way. I used to have a rat that was just by herself and she lived longer than the expectancy so I don't see a problem housing her alone if you so choose. If you do decide to get a cage mate breeders are the best choice because most will arrage playdates to see who your rat gets along with and therefore they wont be fighting or chalenging each other. Also a cage mate that is introduced at the right stage will be dominated by your first one because she has been there longer, this will teach the new rat what the rules of the cage are.


----------



## Dayumie

Also the wheels are not the best thing for them, they can catch their feet in it and possibly break their ankels or feet. It can aso cause bumble foot which is not fun for owner or rat. I would get a ball and let her run around in that instead of a wheel. Just a suggestion though. Good luck!


----------



## Shatto

He's active and curious when I'm playing with him and for a while after I put him back but for the most part he's quiet and huddles in his corner to sleep or just lay there, is he depressed or just relaxing and getting used to the new place?
When he sneezes it's wet like you would expect from someone sneezing on you, nothing red though, is that okay too?

I knew that about the wheels so I got a solid plastic wheel. I will definitely be getting a ball too though


----------



## Dayumie

Depending on how old he is it could just be the fact that he's a baby. I wouldn't say he's depressed if he is playing with you fine, but if your finding you don't have enough time to play with him everyday I would get him a cage mate, but like I said before I'd go to a breeder and they can also look at your other rat and make sure, I would keep an eye on the wetness coming out of the sneeze. How long has the sneezing been going on?


----------



## Shatto

Yeah I was also wondering if it's just cause he's a baby. The employee said he's 2-3 months, he's about the size of a small hamster. He'll settle down if I start petting him, he likes to be right under my chin or right up against my hand. The sneezing started yesterday when I got him home, he was fine in the carrier box on the way home as far as I know, I didn't hear any sneezing. If in a couple days he doesn't seem any better I might take out the bedding and put newspaper down and just a little bedding in the corner and see if that helps any.


----------



## Dayumie

I wouldnt change the bedding again to something different or the sneezing will start up again. If it's only been since yesterday than he is perfectly fine and just getting used to the new smells that are around him. Him sleeping alot would be because he's a baby, my three girls are only about 7 weeks old and they sleep all the time, but any time you wanna playy just wake the little bugger up, he wont mind  

Keep the bedding the same, my girls stopped sneezing after about 3-4 days of bringing them home. and anything new you add in the cage will more then likely make them sneeze or a little while. New smells makes everyones nose wriggle lol


----------



## Shatto

That's a relief thanks! I hope it's not against the rules but here is a video I just uploaded of him a few minutes ago when he sniffs me he has a sneezing fit for a little bit then he's fine and goes back to lay down. http://youtu.be/TiYY86C8Dss


----------



## Dayumie

His sneezing seems to be perfectly normal from the video. and I must add he is absolutly ADORABLE!


----------



## Shatto

Lol thank you and for the help, I'll be sure to post more pics and videos of him in the future, in the appropriate section of course


----------



## Dayumie

Not a problem. If you need any other help just try to find me and PM me  Good luck!


----------



## tori_m

my two girls sneezed OFTEN for the first three weeks that i brought them home!
i was really worried, tried all the home remedies and eventually brought them to the vet.

the vet said they were fine, as long as they were still eating, drinking, active and bright eyed, and that they would come out of it themselves, and they did!


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats

Most rats don't really like balls and they aren't necessarily good for them either. Just stick with your plastic wheel.


----------



## Shatto

He doesn't seem interested in it other than chewing on it


----------



## Dayumie

Yeah only Penelope and Peach like the ball, Jezebel isn't much of fan, but she's more trusted with comingout and playing on the bed than the other two so I think thats why she doesn't like the ball.


----------

